# Hummer Collection Of 2



## stolid (Aug 21, 2009)

Hello all.

My first post on the forum, and I thought I would start with a couple of hummers I have picked up in the last few months.

I was a bit hesitant to post these, as I had a lot of trouble photographing the domed acrylic- so any watch photograpy tips or links for a beginner gratefully recieved! (I use a Lumix TZ3 and daylight)










The Accutron came from Keitht. It has had a new saddle leather strap, and I am very pleased with the overall simplicity of the result.

An unexpected discovery was itâ€™s weight. I was amazed how light it was- mainly down to the acrylic I suppose. I once attempted to put another watch on top of it, forgetting I had it on!










The Longines I bought off a member of a Dutch watch forum. It is a good size: 38mm acrross, and has some presence when worn. Lots of details I like: shiny overhanging markers, red seconds, even a Longines buckle. I could go on- here are some shabby photos instead.



















I am not a prolific poster, but will be back if the collection gets any larger, or equally likely with dumb questions!


----------



## Philz (Oct 20, 2009)

Nice watches mate. Thanks for showing em.


----------



## Johnny M (Feb 16, 2007)

Nice watches and show good taste. :thumbsup: Likewise, thanks for showing them.


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Don't sell yourself short my friend. Your pictures are great. You should see mine...







And BTW, welcome to the Forum!


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Thats a nice couple of watches to start your collecton with love the blue dialed Ultronic I have the silver dialed version, you now know your on the slippery slope so I hope you,ve got deep pockets. :thumbsup:


----------



## Citiz (Nov 18, 2009)

Nice watches :thumbsup: as said above, dont be so hard on yourself, your photos are very good.


----------



## stolid (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome.

As for my long-suffering pockets, it is more likely bleeding ears that will prevent excessive spending!


----------



## village (Apr 17, 2009)

The pictures look ok to me!

That Longines looks really nice as well.


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

Love the blue dialed Ultronic, if you ever want to part with it give me first refusal. :man_in_love:


----------

